
Database Version Control - barredo
http://techportal.ibuildings.com/2011/01/11/database-version-control/
======
kennu
Interesting article, although it doesn't mention Ruby on Rails, which I
believe has a fairly successful model for solving the described issues in
schema management.

~~~
_Fil_
Or South, the de-facto standard data migration tool for Django.

